# 59# dolphin!!



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

*59# dolphin updated with story!*

Ill post the rest of the story and more tomorrow but since I just got off the boat about 2 hours ago from a 36 hour over night to the Gulf Stream and I have 4 hour ride home I want to waste as little time as possible!! But here he is!

Ok so now I'm refreshed and can get more pics and stories out! 

We left the dock at 5 am Sunday morning with a great looking 2 day forecast. The day stArted off with 5 cobia 3 on rod and reel and 2 shot with the gun! Around 2 pm we decided to hit the stream for some trolling, and the bite was SLOW picked up 6 dolphin from 2-830 that afternoon went in about 10 miles to anchor up in about 150 foot of water. The wind picked up to about 10 knots. The next day hit the stream before daylight and picked up 9 more dolphin including the big one. He was the last fish on the last pass before we were heading back I'm to spearfish some more. Had to run him down because he almost spooled the reel!! Over all it was one of the best trips we have ever had with flat seas both days! Ill let the pics tell the rest. And by the way the trigger fish that I am standing next too was close to 22 inches I wear a size 10 shoe if it helps . Not to bad for a few 25 year olds in 2 days!


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

By the way his tail is still on the deck


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Now that's a Bull! Great fish!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow looking forward to MORE!


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Definitely a trophy fish for sure! Awesome catch dude!


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

what a bull congrats:thumbup:


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

What a hawg congrats


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Good fish man! Stud for sure


----------



## seacat (Jan 6, 2009)

That looks big enough to ride. Way to bring him to the boat!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome fish.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Super Stud bull there! Congratulations!


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

That is freakin awesome! Looking forward to the story!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Now that's a granddaddy bull right there!! Awesome catch!! I'm also anxious to hear the story. What a fish!!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Dang! What a fish! Great catch


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup:nice:thumbup: what a catch:yes:


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice, congrats


----------



## Creekcubb (May 4, 2010)

*Bull*

Gratzs...Fine bull!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Damn!! Maybe you'll have better luck next trip, just kidding. Awesome conditions and great fishing don't always go together. Congrats


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Is it legal to shoot fish? 


Just weighing my options:whistling:


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes it is, force feeding is always my go to for fish that are on a full belly!! 😁


----------

